

Ankit Fadia Revealed - kamaal
http://forbesindia.com/article/beyond-business/ankit-fadia-revealed/34793/0

======
fakeer
Some more such public cheats(but marketing genius or were simply played, in an
endless loop, by media for free) of his kind

* Anand Kumar - the 'mathematician' from Bihar

* Avtar Tulsi - The 'prodigy'

* Salman Khan - (and many more) Do I have to say anything?

* etc etc.

